# Adding brass to wood plane sole



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

As i understand one of the drawbacks to wooden planes is that the wood breaks down over time and doesn't hold up as well as steel. I was curious if adding a couple strips of brass to the bottom would add to the longevity of it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Yes it will. There are some vintage planes that added strips of wood to metal planes or metal to wooden planes.

And here is one I posted today. Made with the mahogany you gave me no less.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It can be done. The brass may mark some woods though.
Some makers of infill style planes these days are using
brass for the sides, so presumably marking occurs. It's
not like it cannot be sanded out.

I have a bronze Lie Nielsen plane and it marks wood. If
the sole is freshly waxed marking isn't a problem. Brass
and bronze don't hold wax like iron does though so
the wax wears off quick.

Check wood planes on ebay and you'll see some with
metal wear strips now and then. Bone also works and
these days I expect Corian would be a good choice. I've
made guitar nuts and saddles from Corian and it's easier
to work with than bone but still plenty hard, tough and
consistent.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

By marking what do you mean?


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Wood actually has better wear properties than brass. The one exception would be where you're putting a lot of pressure over a small area like a spoke shave run over the sharp corners of stock. Wooden plane bodies exposed to harsh environments suffer from checking or expansion/contraction issues but metal planes also have problems when stored in such locations. Most of what is considered "wear" in wooden planes is actually the result of ham-fisted tuning through years of use.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

in reality if you use a good hard wood, unless you are using it everyday, I doubt you'd wear one out doing woodworking as a hobby.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good point Don. I'm actually contemplating making one out of metal. I have access to a bunch of milling equipment at work…hmmm.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I have access to a bunch of milling equipment at work YOU SUCK!!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol. jet lathe, multiple mills, sheers, breaks, benders you name it lol. all kinds of welders. It's good to work at a place with carpentry,metal, and paint shops. Even sewing! hahaa


----------

